# Odd - Early New Departure Model D hub?



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 1, 2014)

May be old news to some, but I thought I'd post this for education sake. I don't recall having run across one of these before. It almost slipped past me... I sold the wheel and only noticed that it was not a typical Model D when I went to remove the guts for easier boxing. 

All nickel plated, no oiler fitting on the shell, different dust cover over the unusually small sprocket, different lock nut on the brake-arm side and red paint in the brake arm lettering. This hub is laced to an "Aerocycle" type balloon tire rim (the type with the washer behind the spoke nipples)... So, 1933-4 ish?


----------



## Djshakes (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, only saw one and it sold for over $800!!!!!


----------



## Djshakes (Aug 1, 2014)

I kid. I have had hubs with the letters painted in red.  Never with that type of cog though.


----------

